# Joining the bench top to the base



## SemperSailor (Dec 24, 2017)

Jocks,

I need some help!

I'm a bit paralyzed regarding my next step on a woodworking bench build. I need suggestions / recommendations on mortise and tenon choice for connecting the bench top (hard Maple) to the base (Ash). I've got a few pictures here of the work in progress. My plan is to cut the joinery and flip the top over and set it on the base. At that point, I'll flatten the topside with the router sled, etc.

I've seen lots of different mortise and tenon combinations, but not sure which way to go. I know I want the front of the bench to be flush with the legs, (back side will have a 2" overhang) and am planning to add a face vise to the front left.

Thoughts?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Blind tenons, drawbored.

Nice bench! How do you get it to stick to the wall like that?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I admit I don't understand the question completely. But I can tell you for sure my bench top is connected to the base with some large dowels. They are not glued just the weight holds it in place.
Smitty I think it's just the way his phone took the picture. It would be too awkward to hold wood on the bench and trying to plane it far and square. 

Good Luck


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

With the weight that top will have (Maple) Aj's dowels would work wonderfully, and so would Smitty's drawbored tenons. Actually pretty much any conventional attachment method would work to hold the top in place. Part of the fun, is going with what you feel is the best one, and doing it.

I think I would suggest sourcing the face vise first, to make sure it doesn't have any requirements, that could alter the plan for leg placement, and top attachment. Seems half of the do-overs I read about are brought about trying to fit hardware on the wooden bits.

Looks like it's gonna be a beast.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Having moved around the country a number of times, I'd go with dowels. Allows the top to be removable when you need to move it.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I would suggest sourcing the face vise first, to make sure it doesn't have any requirements, that could alter the plan for leg placement, and top attachment. Seems half of the do-overs I read about are brought about trying to fit hardware on the wooden bits.

I second that, get the vise before you build.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+2 Get your vise before attaching the top to base.

+1 Make the top removable.

I used 3/8" lag bolts in slotted holes through the top cross pieces of my legs to attach the top.

Best Luck.


----------



## SemperSailor (Dec 24, 2017)

Good call on the vise. I have it already and will prep the mounting configuration before flipping it over onto the base.

Yes, it will be heavy. It's heavy just lifting up one end on the assembly table.

I apologize for the sideways pictures. I haven't figured out how to flip the pictures…

Thanks for the comments, Jocks!


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

I used bulleted dowels in mine. The only issue I've had is that if I clamp something in my leg vise that's narrow and doesn't extend below the thickness of the benchtop to the leg itself, the leg vise has a tendency to shift the top a bit if I really crank it down. Someday when I build a new bench I'll probably opt for the roubo-style through-tenons. My current bench is my first hand-tool bench, and I wasn't feeling ambitious-or brave-enough to try the through-tenons.


----------



## SemperSailor (Dec 24, 2017)

OK, Jocks,

I went for it with the mortises. I also assembled the base pieces and connected them with mahogany dowel pins.

The base is assembled and still sitting upright on the upside-down top on the assembly table.

I tried a couple of draw-bore pins, but don't have the hang of it yet. I also added some color on the stretchers and connecting pieces. Whadaya think?


----------

